# salmon at port hughes



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey there all SA fishers, just puttin the word out that there is salmon ranging from ST size to 3-4kilo fish all up and down the jetty and around the bay.

they are taking soft plastics like white squidgy wrigglers. My bro was workin there this week and he saw a few 50cm+ bruisers. Conditions may be a bit rough for kayaking thought, although these fish were on the weedline yesterday.

im spewing that i cant make it, but i thought id put it out there


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

you're a generous man...

now if they were nudging 60cm I'd be planning a road trip


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for the tip mate. unfortunately mine is up on the slips (lying across my lounge/dining rooms on the floor actually) getting re-sealed. would be nice to get onto a few mid-sized sambos, but not this weekend.

how much longer til your knee op freak?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up fishnfreak - much appreciated. It might get a bit hectic out there with boaties chasing them as well!


----------

